# Ryobi AP1300 Planner and Masterforce Planer Blades



## jerryo

Thanks for the review Raymond. I had the same problem when I went to Home Depot, now thanks to you I know what to do. Jerry


----------



## davidmicraig

Home Depot sells Ridgid blades that will work for this planer.


----------



## Raymond

I looked at the ridgid. they had a notch in the end of the blade and didnt look like they matched.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for the review. Let us know how long the keep a good edge!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show mankind has ever known is now online!)


----------



## Howie

Sounds like a bargain. For your planer if you buy two sets, the third one(extra blades) are free. Wonder if they will work on a DeWalt 735? One set cost more than two of yours.
I'm stuck with Lowes and HD here. I like Menards and used to drive 50 miles just to go to one.


----------



## Jimi_C

It looks like the notched ends are for the AP1301, which is the one I have. A quick google shows there are other options for both planers (this is just one result, no idea if the company is trust-worthy):

http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/knives-planer/portable-planer-jointer-knife-sets.html#pkh12826

Amazon has a lot of options too, but it seems like you can get a pair of blades for ~$18, so getting 3 in the above package for about $30 is on par with that. It seems like all of the 1301's cost ~$30 for just two blades :/


----------



## b2rtch

Might be a good idea to go buy another 2 or 3 sets while they are available.


----------



## Raymond

Hi Bert, I already did I picked up two more sets. I have been planning oak today and the boards come out smooth as glass. I measured the thickness on the left and right side of the board i was shooting for 1/2 inch thick, the right side was .503 and left side was .502 good enough for me. I will keep you posted Stumpy.


----------



## skeeter

RAY, 
you can fix that out of parallelism by holding one of the screws with a wrench and turning the crank. it takes a few trys but its not hard to get it perfect. I also have the ap 1300.


----------



## Jimi_C

Fix 1/1000th of an inch error, why bother? You've got to plane/scrape/sand the piece afterwards anyway, which will affect the dimension more than that. I'd be extremely happy if my machines were that accurate


----------



## Raymond

Thanks for the tip. I'm good with how it planes.


----------



## MNJackofAllTrades

Both planers are made by the same manufacturer, that is why they use the same blade.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Hi Raymond
I realize that this review is ancient but if you still in need for that than on EBAY I found this blades for a bargain price:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Four-3-PKs-128270-POWERTEC-13-Inch-Planer-Knives-for-Delta-22-580-Planer-/151310961374?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233ad60ade
Thanks for this.


----------



## JTEX

Hi Raymond
NOW, please looking the JTEX planer blades, 
http://www.jtex.com/product/ryobi-planer-blades-ap1301

Only $19.99/ sets
and please reviews and get free blades.


----------

